# Car Insurance quotes



## dangerhere (12 Jul 2007)

My wife received aquote from Cornmarket this week for 566 Euro which includes our daughter of 17 - provisional licence. They were using AXA as the underwriter. She received her renewal notice from AXA themselves today and they wanted 768 Euro.!! Called Axa and told them about the better quote and they offered a renewal of 538 Euro.  I know it's been said a thousand times before- shop around.


----------



## 1308dorina (12 Jul 2007)

I know what u mean....it really is worth shopping around......you get prices from a couple of hundred to a couple of thousand.....sometimes i think they pull these amounts from their heads as they're talking to you! I have to say though.....I can't pass Quinn Direct......luckily, i've never had a claim so I don't know what they're like that way, but I found them the cheapest around.


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Jul 2007)

I was with Quinn Direct but they couldnt match FBD - so i'm there now.


----------



## Caveat (12 Jul 2007)

I'd second FBD - they represent reasonable value in my experience and are flexible.  Also, have found them very straightforward to deal with - seem to have less bureaucracy than others.


----------



## Staples (12 Jul 2007)

1308dorina said:


> I can't pass Quinn Direct......luckily, i've never had a claim so I don't know what they're like that way


 

As someone trying to take a claim against one of their policyholders, you should hope you never find out.


----------



## 1308dorina (12 Jul 2007)

Oh really Staples, are you having problems with them? 
Somebody did mention to me before that they may not be great regarding claims but they were by far cheaper than anyone else for a quote.


----------



## bacchus (12 Jul 2007)

dangerhere said:


> My wife received aquote from Cornmarket this week for 566 Euro which includes our daughter of 17 - provisional licence. They were using AXA as the underwriter. She received her renewal notice from AXA themselves today and they wanted 768 Euro.


 
Were the 2 quotes for exactly the same level of cover, especially regarding the bonus protection and step back.... ?

Happened to me recently, but one policy offered unlimited claim over 3 year with 0 impact on bonus, while the other (cheaper) did not protect my bonus


----------



## dangerhere (13 Jul 2007)

Identical covered offered.  Cornmarket obviously checked the market. Axa obviously picked a figure out of the sky.  Been with Axa for at least 5 years.


----------



## Staples (13 Jul 2007)

1308dorina said:


> Oh really Staples, are you having problems with them?


 
Yeah, they won't play ball. Without boring you with the specifics, they seem to rely on any neglible element of doubt to drag the thing out to the point where you just lose the will to continue. Even the eventual process of agreeing to 50/50 has been tortuous in trying to get things settled.

Net result is that I've been driving around with a damaged door for 14 months now without a resolution in sight.

From a policyholder's perspective, this approach might be beneficial. If you have an accident, there seems little danger of them paying out quickly and, therefore, of upsetting your no-claims bonus. 

I was on the verge of using Quinns for pensions/investment plans. Glad now I didn't.


----------



## DipsyChick (13 Jul 2007)

Got my renewal from Allianz €532, rang round a few places, found it was slightly dearer than other quotes. Rang Allianz and asked if this was the best they could offer, was put on hold, girl came back to me with €460, for the policy and its benefits this beat the others hands down. Querying their renewal on my home insurance also resulted in a much better quote.

Definitely worth contacting the insurance company and asking is this the best they can offer.


----------



## rok (13 Jul 2007)

Hi all,I too have been ringing around for quotes.

Each company seems to be able to knock the quote down when I tell them of the cheaper quote I got elsewhere.

AA have offered me the best quote by far, around €100 cheaper than Allianz + EagleStar.
They offer almost identical policies/packages FullyComp/NCD fully protected/Windscreen/FireTheft Cover etc  
but the quote from AA doesnt include Breakdown cover (which I dont think I'll need anyway, hopefully!)

What are AA like to deal with ?


----------



## Lorrie (9 Aug 2007)

I am flabbergasted. With Axa for years. Decided to take all your advice and check out other car insurance.
Axa quoted me €727 in total (including admin charges 40, DAS- legal expense? 40)
I rang FBD went through all details and was quoted €420 straight off with lots of extras included! Can't believe it. Fully comp, windscreen, breakdwon assistance, car hire etc.
Axa then offered 430! I said no thanks will stick with FBD. 
Happy Days!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Aug 2007)

Did you stop shopping around after calling just one other insurer?


----------



## Lorrie (9 Aug 2007)

Well I am presuming I won't get a better offer. I have a list here so I suppose I should check out the others too! Got carried away.
FBD said if I get a lower offer then to phone them back. 
Will keep shopping....


----------



## Guest120 (9 Aug 2007)

Lorrie said:


> I am flabbergasted. With Axa for years. Decided to take all your advice and check out other car insurance.



I am flabergasted too.

Don't you normally shop around or did you do it puely based on advise from this thread?

Wonders never cease to amaze.


----------



## Lorrie (9 Aug 2007)

Not that it matters to you yes I normally shop around. Be amazed.


----------



## moondance (9 Aug 2007)

I find www.123.ie is good for getting an initial idea (I have no associations with the website).


----------



## Guest120 (9 Aug 2007)

Lorrie said:


> Not that it matters to you yes I normally shop around.





Lorrie said:


> With Axa for years. Decided to take all your advice and check out other car insurance.



Do you _*really *_always shop around? 

If you did I don't see how you'd be so flabbergasted in the first place.

Not that it matters, it's just amazing at how little effort people make in getting car insurance, and how flabbergasted they are when they make a saving with a little effort.


----------



## foxylady (10 Aug 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> Do you _*really *_always shop around?
> 
> If you did I don't see how you'd be so flabbergasted in the first place.
> 
> Not that it matters, it's just amazing at how little effort people make in getting car insurance, and how flabbergasted they are when they make a saving with a little effort.


 
I have been shopping around recently and even when I told  certain insurers best price I had so far €767 they still came back to me witha higher price, so why od they bother ask


----------



## blueshoes (10 Aug 2007)

I always ring around....I was getting mad crazy quotes for car insurance this year...am back with quinn direct for 850 where as eagle star wanted 1300 and thats no joke.

I know someone who never shops round and its like hello you could save 500 euro..doesnt seem to bother him even though he's no exactly loaded.

I dont care what anyone says but a couple of hundred euro is better in your pocket than insurance companies.


----------



## REMFAN (23 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> I'd second FBD - they represent reasonable value in my experience and are flexible. Also, have found them very straightforward to deal with - seem to have less bureaucracy than others.


 

I had my renewal in the post from Quinn a few months back, e1400 on a 2L Avensis. Went online and got a quote with them for 1200e. I said to the otherhalf, well the poor fool that doesnt know anything about the internet is gonna get ripped off in this situation, so I rang and told them I wont be going back. Rang Eagle star (e1300)and FBD (e1350). Called FBD a few days later and told them my insurance expires in two days,they are neck in neck with Eagle Star and I'd perfer go with them as they have an office when I live and I can just pop down and pay the policy, but they gotta go one up on E.S to get my business. She told me they would give me one years extra no claims bonus, my policy was just under 1k!. Excellent company.


----------



## Caveat (23 Aug 2007)

REMFAN said:


> I had my renewal in the post from Quinn a few months back, e1400 on a 2L Avensis. Went online and got a quote with them for 1200e. I said to the otherhalf, well the poor fool that doesnt know anything about the internet is gonna get ripped off in this situation, so I rang and told them I wont be going back. Rang Eagle star (e1300)and FBD (e1350). Called FBD a few days later and told them my insurance expires in two days,they are neck in neck with Eagle Star and I'd perfer go with them as they have an office when I live and I can just pop down and pay the policy, but they gotta go one up on E.S to get my business. She told me they would give me one years extra no claims bonus, my policy was just under 1k!. Excellent company.


 
Nice one REMFAN.

BTW, just had my renewal notice from FBD - very pleasantly surprised once again - fully comp./NC protection/windscreen/breakdown assist...the lot - now costing me less than €400  

(only 1.2L, but still)


----------



## vladamir (25 Aug 2007)

with AXA. renewal last time was c. 1700 for third party.

rang pretty much every insurance co. in the golden pages - best quote was FBD - 1000 for fully comp (which was about 400 under the next best offer).  rang AXA back with that price and they gave me fully comp for a bit under a grand.... makes you wonder, if they can insure you for hundreds less than they quote you initially and give you a better policy, i reckon a lot of insurance companies just chance their arm with the quotes. 

most companies that quoted me asked how their quote compared with other quotes i'd got - when i told them - for example - hibernia quoted me about 1400 and when they asked how it compared, i said i'd a quote for 1000 - they just said ok, thanks for your query.....   nobody tried to better any quote i'd got except FBD - i got the opinion that insurance companies aren't overly keen to  poach business from other insurance companies but, as i mentioned above, when you go back to your own insurance company they can bring their price down by hundreds to keep you.......


----------



## Yoltan (26 Aug 2007)

1308dorina said:


> Oh really Staples, are you having problems with them?
> Somebody did mention to me before that they may not be great regarding claims but they were by far cheaper than anyone else for a quote.


 
That's obviously why they are cheap. Always check your bonus protection with car insurance, even if it costs a bit more. I had a policy with a company that were cheap and believe me, it's more hassle than it's worth. I recently changed my car and my insurance company. I pay more than I was paying before but I know for a fact I'm well covered. A friend is also with them and recently claimed with no problems at all.


----------



## ailbhe (28 Aug 2007)

At the end of the day it costs less for the company to renew a policy than to incept one. Therefore their new business dicounts won't be as good as their renewal discounts.


----------



## HMC (31 Aug 2007)

My mother told me yesterday she'd received a letter from Quinn to renew her car insurance for c. €380. 
I put her details into the Quinn website and it came up with a premium of €280.50.


----------



## GA001 (31 Aug 2007)

Those are the rates applied by each company, as previously stated it is cheaper to retain customers (good ones be it) than try to chase new customers.

In addition, each company will apply a particular rate then they will have the option whether to reduce that accordingly via a renewal retention discount to retain the business or not to bother at all, hence why when one may obtain a quotation via internet/phone etc it may seem 'pie in the sky'

Remember the people who do the quotes are only human, they make mistakes ie. put in different rating areas etc.

As for Quinn, they do seem to make them up though.


----------



## REMFAN (1 Sep 2007)

HMC said:


> My mother told me yesterday she'd received a letter from Quinn to renew her car insurance for c. €380.
> I put her details into the Quinn website and it came up with a premium of €280.50.


 
They will match the online quote if you call them. I went with another company.


----------



## moneymoney (6 Sep 2007)

has anyone tried its4women.ie, i found their prices and cover the best but bit unsure as they are new to me


----------



## foxylady (6 Sep 2007)

moneymoney said:


> has anyone tried its4women.ie, i found their prices and cover the best but bit unsure as they are new to me


 
They have good quotes but their excess is higher than quinn direct.


----------

